# Cela n'aboutira à rien



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Cela n'aboutira à rien.*

direi: Questo non avrà esito positivo.


----------



## Corsicum

Une proposition pour _sboccare__, = _*andare a finire*
_Sboccare nel nulla_
_Essa non sbocca in nulla_

C’est curieux, on dit aussi en Français et en Corse :
Cela n'aboutira à rien= _ce sera un fiasco_
Je ne suis pas certain pour l’Italien que ce soit très utilisé ? : _Un fiasco_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

ça se dit aussi en italien. Regarde fiasco


----------



## Corsicum

Merci, parfait… mais je suis prudent quand c’est trop ressemblant au Corse ou au Français, parfois *la fréquence de l’usage réel peut changer. *


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Cela n'aboutira à rien.*
> 
> direi: Questo non avrà esito positivo.




En italien ça serait plutôt "non porterà a niente/nulla".


----------



## itka

Ryenart, que penses-tu des propositions de Corsicum ?
_Sboccare nel nulla_
_Essa non sbocca in nulla_

J'aurais traduit ça comme : "Ça ne débouche sur rien" mais _aboutir_ et _déboucher_ sont très proches...
Est-ce que ça marche en italien ?


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Ryenart, que penses-tu des propositions de Corsicum ?
> _Sboccare nel nulla_
> _Essa non sbocca in nulla_
> 
> Est-ce que ça marche en italien ?



Je pense que non. On n'utilise pas le verbe "sboccare" dans cet cas.


----------



## Corsicum

Merci pour ces précisions.
Dans le cadre d’un projet qui n’aboutira pas, peut-on associer :
_Non porterà a niente, sarà un aborto, , un __insuccesso__ ?_ 
Ou d'autres appropriés ?


----------

